# Guess the turtle species!



## dottyback (Jun 23, 2010)

6 species to guess!


----------



## dale1988 (Jun 23, 2010)

a few look to be saw shel a kreft and a eastern long neck


----------



## JAS101 (Jun 23, 2010)

lol , from one site to another .......


----------



## dottyback (Jun 23, 2010)

ZOOJAS said:


> lol , from one site to another .......


 
I thought it was a great photo depicting 6 species in the one photograph and hence worthy of two websites!


----------



## sandswimmer (Jun 23, 2010)

Great photo! 
The big tutrtle is a broadshell (Chelodina expansa)
Going clockwise from top right is an eastern long neck (Chelodina longiccolis), 
Macquarie shortneck (Emydura macquaria), Macleays (Emydura macquaria dharra), 
Mary River turtle (Elusor macrurus) and a saw shelled turtle (Elseya latisternum)


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 23, 2010)

that is a mad photo


----------

